# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIE



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Marie
Happy birthday to you!  

Hope I have got this right I am sure you said today!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

marie hope you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marie - hope you have had a lovely day


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Marie   Hope you have a lovely pressie from you ovaries this week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday fellow leo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marie, hope you've had a lovely day


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Marie

Hope you have a fab day.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marie, hope you are doing something lovely this evening.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happyn birthday marie hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww you guys thats soooooooo sweet    

  

Just been taken out for a lovely italian but only had a longing look at dhs wine coz I thought of the follies lol

I think today is a very very lucky day and I think its a great sign for me that Kara's news came today, I'm hoping its a good omen  

Thanks again guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mmm i love italian   hope karas luck is the start


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad you had a lovely birthday Marie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Happy birthday marie sorry its late hun i hope you have had a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

